# Help for a Newbee Please



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Been doing some research on DJ bikes. This type of riding is what I have been wanting to do and would love to get started in. A new bike park opened up in Golden Colorado that looks like it would be a perfect place to go to. 

My questions are what is a good way to know what to look for in a bike? I think I would love to build my own since it gives me the most flexibility, but I have no ideas what kind of frames are good and what parts are good also. Anybody have some good pointers or ideas?


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

i would suggest buying a complete hardtail from a lbs. If you built a custom plan on spending a small fortune. The new mba magazine has a buyers guide that might steer you in the right direction as to frame and parts package. It pretty much deponds on your budget.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd recommend reading lots of the recent posts to see whats out there and whats the pros and cons of all of the bikes. 

Also think about your pricepoint-how much do you have to spend? If it's your first bike you may not want to spend much even if you have it since you've got to ride to know what you like.

Ride friends bikes or LBS demos.

Think about what you want-26 or 24" wheels, gears or single speed, rigid or suspension, what size frame?

I'm originally from the Denver area myself and know that MTBing and DJing is huge there so you could get a killer deal on craigslist or pinkbike. But buying used has it's downsides. But if your patient and flexible you can even build nice custom bikes by solely buying used parts since bikers can be such upgrade nuts.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

JohnByrd said:


> i would suggest buying a complete hardtail from a lbs. If you built a custom plan on spending a small fortune. The new mba magazine has a buyers guide that might steer you in the right direction as to frame and parts package. It pretty much deponds on your budget.


Funny, I was just reading that issue. 

I know complete bikes tend to have lower quality parts, but what about the frames?


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> I'd recommend reading lots of the recent posts to see whats out there and whats the pros and cons of all of the bikes.
> 
> Also think about your pricepoint-how much do you have to spend? If it's your first bike you may not want to spend much even if you have it since you've got to ride to know what you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Being reading a lot of the posts on this forum.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

BigWorms said:


> Funny, I was just reading that issue.
> 
> I know complete bikes tend to have lower quality parts, but what about the frames?


I wouldn't say that completes necessarily come with lower quality parts. They come with parts that are not usually branded. I'm on a 2010 P1 (basically the same as a 2011 P2). I would not say that the parts on it are lower quality. So far the only things I have had to replace are the stem and the bars and that was to get a more comfortable rise on the bars. Beyond that the parts are pretty dang burly.

Like everything else it depends on the frame. Specialized has a life time guarantee on theirs. Most others have a 3 to 5 year guarantee. With frames it is as much about the geo, about the feel, as it is about the quality. Like people have been saying, get out there to your local bike shops and try some rigs out. Balance against feel and everything else.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BigWorms said:


> Been doing some research on DJ bikes. This type of riding is what I have been wanting to do and would love to get started in. A new bike park opened up in Golden Colorado that looks like it would be a perfect place to go to.
> 
> My questions are what is a good way to know what to look for in a bike? I think I would love to build my own since it gives me the most flexibility, but I have no ideas what kind of frames are good and what parts are good also. Anybody have some good pointers or ideas?


Answer these first, then we'll tell you. A lot of us older guys have several bikes for different purposes. If you just want one rad bike, you really have to consider various things.

1. How old are you?
2. How tall are you?
3. Have you ever ridden BMX before? (If yes, what?))
4. Have you ever rideen cross-country mountain bike before? (If yes, what?)
5. Do you want to be able to do long rides on cross-country mtb trails as well? If so, are gears important to you? What about suspension fork? 
6. Do you want to be able to do bmx-style street, like 180 bunnyhops, and maybe grinds on ledges?
7. Do you want to be able to do bmx-style ramp and concrete skatepark riding?
8. How much can you spend?


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> 1. How old are you?
> Don't laugh but 37
> 2. How tall are you?
> 5' 5"
> ...


Answered the questions above.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BigWorms said:


> Answered the questions above.


That helps a ton.

If you want to run pegs for street and ramp (not necessary, but again, if you want to) then some kind of 24" mtbmx park bike (e.g. Mutant, Union Street, NS, Superco, etc) with rigid fork . . . or 24" bmx cruiser (Sunday Model C, Liquid Feedback 24", Haro, DK, Fit, S&M, etc.), you will be able to run pegs.

Generally disc brake and pegs do not go together--the only exception i know of is the Easter Nighttrain which came with bmx style14mm rear axle but also disc brake mounts. Suspension fork and pegs do not really go together either, although some guys have modded it and done it.

Next...do you want 24" or 26" wheels. . . . . Obviously a lot of medium height riders ride 26"s, so I'm not saying 24"s are necessary, but I have also noticed that when it comes to bmx street and park style stuff, my friends who are about your height who have ridden my Union Street Molly Maguire have been stunned how much better it handled for them. 24"s allow easier manualing--arm reach to get back behind the rear wheel, not to mention not nutting yourself on a taller rear wheel.

My recommendations:

FRAMES:
1) Transition Trail or Park - size Regular
2) Blackmarket Mob - size S or M: i.e. 21.5"tt or 22"tt
3) Superco Charger or Satellite
https://www.ridesuperco.com/2010/bikes.php
4) NS 
5) Doberman

COMPLETES:
1) Haro Steel Reserve
2) Specialized P1,P2,P3 or Specialized P24 BMX cruiser
3) DK Asterik

Blackmarket MOB - set up rigid









Transition Trail or Park









Union Street Molly Maguire -- 24" specific street/trails/park MTBMX bike









Haro Steel Reserve









DK Asterik 26" ($579.99 )










"Need Help with Bike Purchase"
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=651615

"Newb to urban/park"
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540190

Bike Suggestions 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534671

Looking into starting DJ 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=523801

looking to get into urban / dirt jump 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511612

Looking for new Urban bike....Give me some options.
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517454

DJ bike questions 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508623

6'3" looking for a good urban bomber. 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508540


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow good stuff! I actually messed up. I don't really want pegs. Just would not mind to just take the bike for a spin at my local street park, but mainly would love to use it for dirt jumps and pump tracks. I was thinking 26" wheels.

By the way thanks for the links. Stupid me forgot to even search correctly. Should know better! :madman:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

You wouldn't be able to test ride them but jensonusa.com has a bunch of completes and frames for good deals-usually past year closeouts. They have different levels of Easterns and I like those-rider owned, decent warranty. It's what I ride. I also saw a Scott Voltage brand new on ebay for cheap recently.


----------

